# CO Elk



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Went three for three on our muzzleloader elk hunt this year. Had a lot of fun and saw a lot of elk. Bulls were bugling good and active all day. All were called in and shot at 15, 35, and 40 yards. It was my first elk hunt and I am definitely addicted now. Next step is to kill one with a bow.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great job. Congrats.


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Congratulations! Nice bulls!
How do you get those skulls boiled so clean while you are still in camp?


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

great job guys congratulations


----------

